

MongoDB's random exception handling - iwwr
https://github.com/mongodb/mongo-java-driver/blob/1d2e6faa80aeb5287a26d0348f18f4b51d566759/src/main/com/mongodb/ConnectionStatus.java#L213

======
facorreia
What an odd thing! What's the purpose of that? This looks one case where a
comment explaining the intention would add value.

Update: It seems that what it does is to only log 10% of errors... on average.
Of course that also seems to make logs non-deterministic.

~~~
brianwawok
Yes a hack to stop someone spamming the same error from bringing the server
down. Not the worst of Mongo hacks by far.

------
nodesocket
This is in the Java client, not core.

